# Breeders



## BarbaraLynn (Apr 24, 2020)

Hello! Are there any trustworthy breeders in the North Carolina/South Carolina/Virgina area? Any direction would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I would recommend visiting: Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association. Another great option is rescue! Southern Maltese Association Rescue and American Maltese Association Rescue are both very good options. Best wishes!


----------



## BarbaraLynn (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you very much!


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

You are very welcome 😊.


----------

